# Ufc 63



## Grenadier (Sep 24, 2006)

We actually ended up ordering the pay per view.  Well worth the $$$ spent.  I was flipping back and forth between the Notre Dame / Michigan State football game (another enjoyment) and this event.  

B.J. Penn had two excellent chances to win in round 2, and came pretty darn close to getting the arm bar as well as the choke, but Hughes escaped thanks to the bell.  Penn was spent after round 2, having gambled that he could take Hughes, and Hughes wins pinning him in the crucifix, and raining down a constant stream of fists to Penn's temple and ear before McCarthy stops the fight.  

There really wasn't much that Penn could have done in round 3, since his energy was spent.  I don't blame Penn for going all-out in round 2, since you have to take whatever opportunities are there against Hughes, since you're not going to get many.  



My favorite moments in the other fights:

Jens Pulver beats Joe Lauzon, with an impressive flurry of strikes.  He caught Lauzon with his jaw hanging.  

Rashaad Evans beats his opponent in the light heavyweight division with a series of nasty strikes.  This guy, in my opinion, is one of the most improved fighters on the entire UFC circuit.  He's come a long way since he was a heavyweight in the UFC reality series, and was very, very quick on that floor.  Evans looks to be in great condition, too.  

Melvin Guillard vs (can't remember first name) Ruettiger was a personal favorite, since I favor TMA over MMA.    Two beautiful straight punches to the body puts Ruettiger down.  The second one was so well executed, that for a split second, Ruettiger shows no expression, and then you can see him want to puke as he falls down.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 24, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> B.J. Penn had two excellent chances to win in round 2, and came pretty darn close to getting the arm bar as well as the choke, but Hughes escaped thanks to the bell.  Penn was spent after round 2, having gambled that he could take Hughes, and Hughes wins pinning him in the crucifix, and raining down a constant stream of fists to Penn's temple and ear before McCarthy stops the fight.



Hughes pulled out of the choke right before the bell 

Penn has a habit of starting really strong and then slowing down in the later rounds.



> Jens Pulver beats Joe Lauzon, with an impressive flurry of strikes.  He caught Lauzon with his jaw hanging.



I think you got that a little backwards 

In one of the biggest upsets in UFC history, Lauzon, making his UFC Debut, Took out Jens Pulver in 45 sec of the first round.  Lauzon went in as a 7 to 1 underdog.

I expected a early KO, but the other way around...  There was a look of "What just happened" on everyones face, including Lauzon's...




> Melvin Guillard vs (can't remember first name) Ruettiger was a personal favorite, since I favor TMA over MMA.    Two beautiful straight punches to the body puts Ruettiger down.  The second one was so well executed, that for a split second, Ruettiger shows no expression, and then you can see him want to puke as he falls down.




Yeah, this is why you got to keep yourself tucked up, that mid section was just crying to get hit.  But Ruettiger was thinking about his head only, which had been getting pounded on.  So standing straight, abs stretched out and pretty winded he took one to the gut and dropped.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 24, 2006)

Full Results:


-Tyson Griffin def. David Lee by submission (rear naked choke) at 1:50 of Round 1

-Jorge Gurgel def. Danny Abbadi by split decision (29-28, 29-28, 28-29)

-Eddie Sanchez def. Mario Neto by KO at 0:17 of Round 2

-Roger Huerta def. Jason Dent by unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27)

-Joe Lauzon def. Jens Pulver by TKO (strikes) at 0:48 of Round 1

-Rashad Evans def. Jason Lambert by TKO (strikes) at 2:22 of Round 2

-Melvin Guillard def. Gabe Ruediger by TKO (strikes) at 1:01 of Round 2

-Mike Swick def. David Loiseau by unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28)

-Matt Hughes def. BJ Penn by TKO (strikes) at 3:53 of Round 3


----------



## MJS (Sep 24, 2006)

I caught the last few minutes of the Hughes/Penn fight.  I have it taped, so I'll catch the rest another time.  I did find it interesting though, that Big John let that last round go on for as long as he did.  I mean, Ken and Tito were stopped pretty quick, just after a few elbows, but IMO, BJ was doing nothing to defend himself, yet he kept getting pummeled.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 24, 2006)

yup, and that's one area of reffing I think the UFC needs to sort out to avoid controversy.  Ken vs Tito got stopped way before that, even Hughes vs Gracie wasn't allowed to go quite that long.  Must have been at least 20 - 30 blows landed there with Penn completely pinned.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 24, 2006)

Anything on youtube yet?


----------

